# How hard would it be to reframe this bathroom? (Pics)



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

These are pictures from a house I'm looking to buy. It's an older home that has a "Hollywood" style bathroom. There is no door between the master bedroom and the vanity in the master bathroom. The shower and tiolet are behind a door to the left of the vanity and a closet is behind a door to the right of the vanity. 

I would like to know how hard it would be to just frame in the wall all the way across and put a door in the space that is empty now between the master bedroom and the master bath vanity. I would also like to remove the wall and door between the vanity and the shower and tiolet area. 

Besides framing in the new wall and knocking out the existing wall between the vanity and tiolet, what are some other things I should be thinking about? I would like to convert the shower to a tub/shower if the room is wide enough for a tub to fit.


----------



## Drawknife (Jun 16, 2006)

Hard/Difficult is a relative term...lol Are you planning on doing this yourself or not?


Your "current" pic is how my bathroom was, with the exception of I already had the wall in place that you want to put up.

First thing, the wall between the toilet & vanity isn't a load bearing wall so that won't come into play. It won't be too big of a deal to remove the wall, just keep in mind is there any electrical in that wall that needs moved?

Then adding the new wall with a door shouldn't be that big of deal provided you know how to frame. Personally for me the getting the drywall seems too look decient would be the hardest part, but then again I hate drywall so.....

With everything you've mentioned keep in mind here is a list of things you need to know how to do or not be afraid to attempt:
Shower/Tub - plumbing work (cooper soldiering or pvc & cement), installing the tub & surround (tile or plastic 3 piece surroud)

Wall Removal - drywall, possibly electrical.

New Wall - rough framing, drywall, hanging a door, trim work.

Another thing once you remove the wall, what are you going to do about the flooring there? Are you going to put down a new floor in the tub/toilet area and let it meet with the carpet or a whole new floor?


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks Drawknife. So far I've had everything you mentioned already in mind, so that makes me feel better. I was just wondering if I'm overlooking something. I would put an all new tile floor throughout the new bathroom. I don't like having carpet in front of the vanity.


----------

